# June Bugs



## pak-40 (Jul 6, 2007)

Are June Bugs (beetles!) acceptable fare for Mantises?


----------



## Asa (Jul 6, 2007)

No. Often they cannot pierce the shell.


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2007)

Yep. They eat em just fine. An adult of one of the larger species shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## Asa (Jul 6, 2007)

> Yep. They eat em just fine. An adult of one of the larger species shouldn't have any issues.


Not mine. And I have tons of june bugs crawling around my house. Weird, in VA, I know.


----------



## pak-40 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have 4 L5 asians. They all ate the June bugs with no problem.


----------



## Asa (Jul 6, 2007)

That's not fair :x

That could be the perfect food source for me, and my mantids refuse to eat it! It leads me to wonder whether mantids have a discoherent sense of taste...


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2007)

> I have 4 L5 asians. They all ate the June bugs with no problem.


Yep. They eat em whenever I find them.


----------



## spawn (Jul 6, 2007)

You guys have June bugs! No fair! We didn't get any yet this season. Past five years they came early, in May. Nothing so far here in Western NY though!


----------



## Ian (Jul 7, 2007)

We get these in the UK, there are loads around my area at the minute.

Certainly went down well with my adult Rhombodera Fusca...can't see them being to much of a problem to feed.


----------



## pak-40 (Jul 7, 2007)

Im in Oklahoma City Oklahama and I have at least 20 or 30 around my porchlight on any given night. My asians seem to love them, my ghosts seem to like them, my budwings devour them, but my orchids wont touch them. My orchids have been on a steady diet of wild-caught moths and butterflies and are obviously a little spoiled.


----------



## Asa (Jul 7, 2007)

> Im in Oklahoma City Oklahama and I have at least 20 or 30 around my porchlight on any given night. My asians seem to love them, my ghosts seem to like them, my budwings devour them, but my orchids wont touch them. My orchids have been on a steady diet of wild-caught moths and butterflies and are obviously a little spoiled.


I guess thats it.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 8, 2007)

:shock: I have been catching moths for mine at nite. Last nite a June bug stuck on my jammies and I guess I slept with it all nite. Yuck! Yuck! Yuck! I brushed my hair before bed and tried to shake out my jammies before I laid down with the grandbabies, but when I took shower this morning, it fell out of me hairs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil: I am not going back outside to catch the bugs, at least not tonight.  ps The avatar is of my sister (on the right) and me on the left at Christmas! See I have no June Bugs in my hair in the winter.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 22, 2007)

So far I think you guys are pulling my legs, Ouch! mine will not eat them. They give me a dirty look when I put them in their cages. Also I have tons of Japanese beetles and they won't eat them either, can't say that I blame them, but what the heck, these things are plentiful, anyone can eat an old fly! :evil:


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2007)

If beetles are hard to feed because of their shell; Have you ever tried and remove the shell thats protecting the wings? With the wings revealed it might be easier to catch if they can't catch them already.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 22, 2007)

nah, haven't tried that yet, I might but first they have to act like they are interested before I go to all that work!


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

> nah, haven't tried that yet, I might but first they have to act like they are interested before I go to all that work!


IT's not just me, ha ha!


----------

